# Rancilio Silvia.. Pump Problem ??



## Phat Phreddy (May 15, 2016)

I have recently ended up with a used Rancilio Silvia (unknown which version but included was its manual with a F.n number on a sticker). This type of single boiler machine is new to me, but I have done some research.

When performing the 'dry' startup as instructed I...

Fill the water tank, make sure both pipes are deep in the water..

Remove portafilter and open the steam knob..

Open the coffee delivery switch and then the power switch...

The machine then makes (a lot) of noise.. The first time for a long time 10 - 20 seconds.. But water does not dispense from the steam wand as expected.

After about 30 seconds, minor steam starts to escape, and a few drops of water, but in fear of the boiler element, I turn the main power off after 30 seconds, when the manual tells you to repeat.

If I repeat this process, the next time the system is started the loud pump noise is usually only for 2 - 3 seconds, and if this is in succession the steam and bubbles / drips of course comes quicker (as I presume the element is hot) somewhere in the mid 20 seconds count. I am fearful of repeating multiple times, seems its not doing what I expect, but this is a new (to me) machine.

Also of note is that leaving the machine to cool, every start, there is the loud pumping noise, I would imagine in a healthy primed system, without air in it, that it should start quietly each time ?? Otherwise I would be waking a household for that first mornings shot.

I suspect there is an actual pump problem, am I doing each step correctly, is there something I can test or check ?? Is there a way to 'force' water in to prime the pump via the pump line ?? Or is it likely just a weak or broken pump ?? Whats my next diagnosis step ??

I am fairly handy, and was looking to PID the silvia once I had become more skilled at its manual use anyway, so service and repairs, if possible, I would prefer to DiY on principal as well as cost.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

The pump noise and duration is normal for the first time you prime the pump, in my silvia experience,

for the second time I would not expect it, and I only prime the pump after I have removed water tank for cleaning and then re-submerged the 3 tank tubes

[however if you use steam , which I do not, my understanding is that you would need to re-prime to avoid tank running dry]

Are you getting water from the brew-head as well during prime (you do not seem to say) for me there is probably a similar

flow of water from both the brew-head and the steam wand.

... have you de-scaled the machine


----------



## Phat Phreddy (May 15, 2016)

jpaul__ said:


> The pump noise and duration is normal for the first time you prime the pump, in my silvia experience,
> 
> for the second time I would not expect it, and I only prime the pump after I have removed water tank for cleaning and then re-submerged the 3 tank tubes
> 
> ...


I have just received the machine.. So no I have not descaled it

I am not getting water out of the brew head, or out of the wand.. I get a few drips or bubbles as it gets hot and starts to steam.. but no real water flow out of either. Its as tho the pump is not priming.


----------

